# Mid-Bass speaker question: Illusion ND-8i



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have in hand fresh re-coned JBL 2119H (Supposedly an upgrade of the 2118 for more power handling and lower Fs) I have a set of 18 Sound 8MB400's. So I have speakers to try. 

I also may have a line on a set of Illusion Audio ND-8i's for a good price....and NIB! (If the guy sells them, I'm buying for sure)

Only real thing is Illusions site is offline for good. I've been searching for about 3 hours now and I can't find crap out about these speakers except:
A.) they're highly desirable 
B.) Very shallow for an 8" 
C.) They're the "good" i model for infinite baffle 
D.) Mated well with Illusions horns. 
E.) Require about .3-.4 ft^3 for an enclosure to work well. 

What's the efficiency of these speakers? Frequency range? I figured here might be the one place someone has used them before.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Try dman on here.... If memory serves he has/had access


----------

